# My ebay posts!



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everybody!
It is time for my wedding, and i have equipment that can provide for the expenses. I will only do my transactions on ebay as there will be protection on both parties. Thanks!

the deuce
The Deuce ZED Audio Amplifier | eBay
a/d/s ps5
Two A D s PS5 | eBay
a/d/s pq20
A D s PQ20 | eBay
eclipse 8053 + bla 37601 (bought it from legend94 )
Eclipse 8053 Headunit with New Bla 37601 Balanced Out | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ebay won`t protect you as seller, you are so mistaken. but whatever floats your boat.Ebay only protects buyers.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> ebay won`t protect you as seller, you are so mistaken. but whatever floats your boat.Ebay only protects buyers.


This


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

it would also help if you posted links


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> ebay won`t protect you as seller, you are so mistaken. but whatever floats your boat.Ebay only protects buyers.


Very true, learned the hard way.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Frijoles24 said:


> Hello everybody!
> It is time for my wedding, and i have equipment that can provide for the expenses. I will only do my transactions on ebay as there will be protection on both parties. Thanks!
> 
> the deuce
> ...



Wow that was a long time ago! EBay has changed to be very buyer friendly so I sell most items on here now. No question there are are and have been some bad people on here but way less than eBay. 

If you sell on here you save 10 percent on eBay fees and the feedback here is more accurate, sellers on eBay can't even leave negative feedback anymore as far as I know. 

You can always chose who to sell it to on here and I would be happy to act as an escrow for you here.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

When I sell ANYTHING on eBay, I take a ton of pics/video usually showing it working and followed by me packing it up. I send it insured. I've never had a problem. I usually also only ship to the main 48, and to people with 99% or better feedback as well.

Jay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> When I sell ANYTHING on eBay, I take a ton of pics/video usually showing it working and followed by me packing it up. I send it insured. I've never had a problem. I usually also only ship to the main 48, and to people with 99% or better feedback as well.
> 
> Jay


 I do too, but your precautions means nothing other then you just got lucky.
buyers feedback doesn`t mean **** since ebay forbids seller leave anything but positive. Scammers have multiple accounts on ebay, their seller accounts is spotless, because they very good sellers. they just scam sellers like you and me claiming item not as described or not working, and documented fact that it was prior to shipping means absolutely NOTHING to ebay. most they will do is ask buyer to ship it back and only prove they need that something was delivered to your address, pile of **** or item you actually sent, nothing more.
Ebay ****ed up, they operate on statistical probability of majority transactions being honest. Only escrow can ensure such thing, nothing else. 
I`d highly recommend using established escrow service on everything you can`t afford to lose. or deal here with reputable people. or ask someone reputable to be escrow for you. it will cost you nothing. 
here is an example. 
1.buyer finds what he wants.if seller reputation not 1000% to his liking buyer asking for third party to be an escrow.
2. escrow volunteer and approved by both parties.
3. buyer sending money to escrow, seller sending item to buyer.
4. buyer verify item to his satisfaction and confirm that to escrow.
5. escrow release money to seller.
in the process paypal fees can be saved. escrow should not be held accountable for possibility of buyer remorse and chargeback from dishonest buyer (yes we`ve seen those too) therefore only paypal family and friends payment accepted as escrow. 
buyer must confirm in 7 days from the date of tracking confirmed delivery and itrader feedback posted (mandatory) or money released to seller on 8th day without confirmation and transaction considered successful.
ideas?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

A couple of good things I can say about ebay, it will sell faster and for more money, even after 6% fees, It will sell here eventually if the price is 20% or more below the lowest Ebay price, some guys are happy to just get that and sell their items here. 


One thing with electronics, as a buyer or seller, there is always going to be a Risk, and Craigslist maybe the best bet even when it takes a long time in most areas of the country and sometimes you have to take more time to show it and demo it, making it a bit harder.

I like that escrow system, since it eliminates the buyer's remorse or simply saying, "not as described" and get their money back and the seller having to pay for shipping back to get it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

6% fee was in the last millenium bud, it`s 10% now and 3% paypal on top of that and all that for zero seller protection.
you right it will sell faster there and perhaps for higher price.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Agree with everyone here, i would never sell electronics on ebay. Its less hassle to leave them on my shelf.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> 6% fee was in the last millenium bud, it`s 10% now and 3% paypal on top of that and all that for zero seller protection.
> you right it will sell faster there and perhaps for higher price.



Yes, although having a store those fees get reduced by another 3% if not more, and to have a store and get the most benefits it costs about $180 a month, free unlimited picture posting and a bunch of other benefits. Not for the average casual seller or selling less than 100 items per month.

When it comes to it, I get why you choose to sell here or other forums once you got good reputation.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ebay store worth it when you selling in bulk.


----------

